# RPD has Retired!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations my friend! What's first on the list of things to do?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice going,you made it! Now Mrs RPD has twice the husband and half the money. Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I am at a loss...

I have known this day was coming for over a year and now that it is here I just cannot decide how to react. Do I:

1 - Congratulate my good friend RPD on his retirement?

2 - Mock and harass him for finally being old?

I just cannot figure out what to do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Big Happy Retirement to RPD! Its highly over rated but beats the heck out of working.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

enjoy it ,, have fun ,, travel a lot ,, be safe ,, and do not band .


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Enjoy!...RPD,what the hell are you gonna do?.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats!

Remember-- when you retire, you do not stop working, you just stop getting paid!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome RPD! Congratulations! Now, where do I send the walker and the little thingy that sends out an alarm when you have fallen and you can't get back up?:glee:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Congrats RPD. What is your first retirement project?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Savor it. Well earned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first career job there was a man who became my friend, Ray. Ray was about to retire when I met him and a few years later he announced to the company he was ready. I remember being in his office talking business and asked ole Ray what he was going to do when he retired. Ray didn't miss a beat and said, "Slippy, not a damn thing!...And I ain't gonna start that 'til noon!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good goin RPD! All the best to you sir!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Congrats we working stiffs are all jealous. . . Only 30 more years for some of us.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Great going old timer. Now you can sit back and let MRS RPD tell you what to do.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I retired a year and one week ago. I know that I've enjoyed every minute. Congrats and enjoy!

1895gunner


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kinda looks like the first thing on his agenda was not to be here.

Mebbe he went a fishin'

Mebbe he took a nap

Mebbe he's just lurkin'

Whatever, . . . enjoy it RPD, . . . 

I have for the last 8 years. My anniversary is today, . . . April 1st, . . . 8 and counting.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Many happy returns RPD. I shift to a pension in 14 months but look to work a part time job outside of LE to supplement my income and fix up/sell the house. I can't wait either.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Kinda looks like the first thing on his agenda was not to be here.
> 
> Mebbe he went a fishin'
> 
> ...


Well, ever since I first joined this forum, I was able to sit at my desk during work hours and spend a lot of time here between other duties. 
That changed at 12:15 PM on 3-31-2016.:joyous:

As far as what some others asked, what am I going to do? For years I have attempted to keep our homestead/farm in working repair, and build new things too, on just Saturdays and Sundays. That was all the time I had.
I just kept getting farther and farther behind, to the point that I could easily work 6 months of 8 hour days just getting caught up.
My first projects are to fix the latch on the stall door that the alpha mare kicked open the other night; and since the wife can no longer get down to the ground level gate valve that sends water out to the 4 garden outlets, I have to excavate that and plumb in a waist high level valve.
Another big item is to build some housing out in the garden area for several of our spare roosters. That way they can help with bug control and fertilize, too.:whew:
Then, putting the fourth wall on my larger shop/barn so it is completely enclosed. Of course to do that I first need to clean out and organize my small shop that holds all the tools. Since 2007 I have had to fight my way in there to get at my power tools.
Then, there is our acre & half wood lot out back that abuts my neighbors pasture and his woods - I need to clean out the under brush and fell enough trees to let the proper amount of sunlight in so I can put a food plot for the wild life. In preparation to chop down the under growth, I picked up a beater lawn mower for $40 at a yard sale. If it blows, I have not lost much - don't want to ruin the wife's John Deere lawn mower or her Husqvarna rider back there. Would never hear the end of that. (Guys, yes my wife does our mowing that the horses don't get. I have bought her top notch equipment, because she's worth it :77: )

This is just the first couple of weeks. There are way to many projects to list here. I need to get the heaviest stuff done before July and August when the temp will hit 105 in the shade most afternoons.

All in all, I will have plenty to do.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to know that you will not be sitting on the porch in a rocking chair full time. You do need to remember that you are retired so don't get up early every day and work until the sun goes down. Take time to enjoy yourself, you have earned it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Glad to know that you will not be sitting on the porch in a rocking chair full time. You do need to remember that you are retired so don't get up early every day and work until the sun goes down. Take time to enjoy yourself, you have earned it.


I have already made a major move - I changed my alarm clock from 5:15 AM to 6:30AM.
I want to get the flag up the pole at sun rise. For the last many years I was at the warehouse by sun rise.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations! The way things are going now I don't know if anybody in my generation is going to be able to retire before death.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've been retired 3 years, but I still wake up at the same time as when I worked every day. Better luck, RPD.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations RPD! Now, don't wake up in a panic when the rooster crows (thinking you're late for work)!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Congratulations RPD! Now, don't wake up in a panic when the rooster crows (thinking you're late for work)!


Crowing roosters on a retired man's place is a good reason to grow a goatee and play Col. Sanders, . . .

Fried chicken anyone???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Congratulations on making it, RPD!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Got the stall latch fixed without having to buy anything (cheap is always good), flag is flying on the 20 foot pole I made out of the galvanized pipe used for chainlink fencing.
Went into town and picked up a 50 pound bag of chicken feed and gassed up the truck.
Getting ready to go again, this time across into Georgia, and get some fried chicken for supper. RECOMMMENDATION: if you ever pass thru Folkston, Georgia, eat lunch at Quick Chick. It is right on US-301 in beautiful downtown Folkston, Gateway To The Okefenokee.
:joyous:


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats RPD!


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats RPD


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations, RPD!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

What good is having all day/night long available for sex at this point...A question I ask myself.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, ever since I first joined this forum, I was able to sit at my desk during work hours and spend a lot of time here between other duties.
> That changed at 12:15 PM on 3-31-2016.:joyous:
> 
> As far as what some others asked, what am I going to do? For years I have attempted to keep our homestead/farm in working repair, and build new things too, on just Saturdays and Sundays. That was all the time I had.
> ...


If your anything like my friend who retired a year ago you may find yourself busier than you were when you worked. Enjoy! Don't forget to stop and smell the flowers once in a while!


----------

